# Want to buy epson SC F2000 what do you say?



## nirlon (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I want to buy dtg epson scf2000, i want your advise the machine cost 16500$ and each ink 600 ml cost me 235$ in Israel.
I would like to know if you have troubles with the printer?
What is the ink cost for A4 on light and dark color shirts?
Can it print on 65%polyester 35% cotton? 100% polyester?
How much time take to print a shirt since customer five you file until you give him the shirt?
Thanks in advance.


----------

